# Life after Mirena IUD...



## wendyland

Hi! I had my IUD removed April 20 and started bleeding that weekend, which was about a week and a half before I was supposed to start. It lasted about 10 days.

Since then, I haven't had a period. I took 2 pregnacy tests and they were both negative. Has anyone else had issues with irregular periods after IUD removal? I've always had extremely regular periods.

*****This post is over 2 years old. It was reopened by someone with a question. No need to respond to original post. Thanks!


----------



## jgale

It's just been barely over a month. I would give yourself a few months before expecting regular periods, just as you would coming off the pill. Don't worry, sounds totally normal to me.

Jessi


----------



## mclisa

It can take up to a year after removal for your periods to become regular again. Hang in there and wait!!!


----------



## maxmama

I never had a period after the Mirena was removed; I was pregnant five weeks later.


----------



## nonconformnmom

I didn't bleed after removal, got my period almost exactly a month after the Mirena was removed. Got pregnant two months later.


----------



## tarahsolazy

The first time I had mine removed (I've had two), I never bled, and was pregnant within 10 days,







.

I had another for almost two years, and never had periods while it was in. It was removed in November, and I got a period about 3 weeks later, and have been regular, although light, since.

Trying hard to get pregnant, and it has been five months so far. I guess you can't always get so lucky.


----------



## Cadedid

:







: I recently had a merina iud removed and was told to wait to become pregnant until 1-3 periods have returned. The reason I was given was the lining of my uterus may not be ready to have a safe pregnancy yet. I'm totally bummed because I really want to start trying, and I've just read some of you had difficulty getting periods back in general. Has anyone out there been advised like this? Thanks.


----------



## maxmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cadedid* 







:







: I recently had a merina iud removed and was told to wait to become pregnant until 1-3 periods have returned. The reason I was given was the lining of my uterus may not be ready to have a safe pregnancy yet. I'm totally bummed because I really want to start trying, and I've just read some of you had difficulty getting periods back in general. Has anyone out there been advised like this? Thanks.

Theoretically, the endometrium may not be sufficient to support pregnancy after MIrena until it's a had a chance to regenerate. In reality, if you got pregnant, it's probably sufficient.

Docs often recommend waiting until you've had a period anyway for dating purposes -- must have the beloved and sacred LMP to date by! But it's not critical.


----------



## favrielle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cadedid* 







:







: I recently had a merina iud removed and was told to wait to become pregnant until 1-3 periods have returned. The reason I was given was the lining of my uterus may not be ready to have a safe pregnancy yet. I'm totally bummed because I really want to start trying, and I've just read some of you had difficulty getting periods back in general. Has anyone out there been advised like this? Thanks.

I was told to wait 30-60 days to try to get pregnant; as the pp mentioned, they want to have the LMP to date a pregnancy by (grumble) and I hadn't had a cycle since the Mirena went in. We didn't try to conceive _or_ avoid that first cycle, and I got a faint positive about 9-10 dpo. Two days later, another test was negative, and a week and a half later "AF" finally arrived. I'm fairly certain it was a chemical pregnancy. It is possible that my uterine lining *might* not have been sufficient, but I can't just blame the Mirena because there are so many other possible causes for a chem. pg. On the other hand, that plus the following month's perfectly normal cycle has assured me that I'm definitely fertile again.
I'd say wait for your first period, then go for it, but that's just me.


----------



## Anglexikih

*


----------



## Venus434

I was put on mirena after the birth of my 2nd child I was on it for 4 years, it was accidently removed during a colposcopy procedure. That was last october (07) as of today October 11, 2008 I still can't get pregnant. For one my periods aren't regular any more. I might be regular for two months. Then out the blue my period will be 3 to 5 days early. How can I know when I ovulate when that keeps happening?


----------



## iheartmy3boyz

I have the Mirena IUD right now, and my midwife suggested that whenever we decide to TTC we should have the IUD removed 3 months prior. Like the OP said, she suggested that to help build up the uterine lining to promote healthy implantation. The receptionist at the birth center said that she had the Mirena for 5 years and had it removed to TTC. She got pregnant 3 weeks after removal and that pregnancy ended in MC. She then waited 2 months after the MC to conceive again and this pregnancy has been successful and she is due in December of this year. Again, my midwife can't confirm with a certainty that the MC she had was due to not waiting long enough, but you never know. I'm going to wait at LEAST 3 months before we TTC just to be safe, and also because I don't have periods anymore being on the Mirena.


----------



## texaspeach

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Venus434* 
I was put on mirena after the birth of my 2nd child I was on it for 4 years, it was accidently removed during a colposcopy procedure. That was last october (07) as of today October 11, 2008 I still can't get pregnant. For one my periods aren't regular any more. I might be regular for two months. Then out the blue my period will be 3 to 5 days early. How can I know when I ovulate when that keeps happening?

read the book taking charge of your fertility, it will answer a lot of your questions.


----------



## kriket

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxmama* 
Docs often recommend waiting until you've had a period anyway for dating purposes -- must have the beloved and sacred LMP to date by! But it's not critical.

LMP *grumble grumble*

I hate this! the tech actled like I was retarded for telling her I have 35 day cycles and am sue the 15th not the 9th.
Luckily the midwife scratched it out and put the 15th! Hahaha!


----------



## reneeisorym

I'm glad I read this post. I went for a preconception planning visit not long ago. She didn't say anything about going 3 months ahead to get the Mirena taken out. Good to know.

Side note: I have regular periods at 30 days with the Mirena in.....


----------



## KayleeZoo

Mamas, for those of you who got pg right after Mirena removal, do you mind sharing if these pregancies went to term or ended in MC? TIA


----------



## tarahsolazy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo* 
Mamas, for those of you who got pg right after Mirena removal, do you mind sharing if these pregancies went to term or ended in MC? TIA









I was pregnant within a week or so of having my first one removed, and that pregnancy went 41 weeks, ending in a healthy son.

It did take me longer after my second Mirena was removed, which had been in longer, but when I did get pregnant, I had a healthy daughter at 39 weeks. I have a third Mirena, but don't plan to have any more kids.


----------



## KayleeZoo

thanks tarah, i appreciate the info


----------



## leighann79

I was going to post a question about this. My doctor told me to wait two months. One month made sense to me for the above reasons, but I don't understand the second. Dh is unsure about TTC already since the Dr told us to wait one more month. I'm not sure what to tell him.


----------



## KayleeZoo

Honestly, I agree w/the PP who said that if the uterine lining isn't thick enough, you probably won't get pregnant; your body knows what it's doing. I don't have any idea why a Dr would recommend 2 months, unless it's to be sure when your LMP was, not just first month after the IUD removal bleeding, kwim?


----------



## leighann79

Well, that makes sense.







Very logical for telling my Dh also. He needs logic.


----------



## wendyland

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo* 
Mamas, for those of you who got pg right after Mirena removal, do you mind sharing if these pregancies went to term or ended in MC? TIA









I got pregnant two or three cycles after it was taken out. That one was miscarried at 8 weeks. i was pregnant a couple months after that and went to full term. I have no idea if the MC was related.


----------



## sandybemt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendyland* 
Hi! I had my IUD removed April 20 and started bleeding that weekend, which was about a week and a half before I was supposed to start. It lasted about 10 days.

Since then, I haven't had a period. I took 2 pregnacy tests and they were both negative. Has anyone else had issues with irregular periods after IUD removal? I've always had extremely regular periods.

Thanks in advance,
Wendy

as soon as my mirena was out i had an af and it was regular..have you talked to your doc about why your af isnt back regularly? I got pregnant about 4 months after mine was removed and had a healthy baby boy this past april..gl!







:


----------



## wendyland

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandybemt* 
as soon as my mirena was out i had an af and it was regular..have you talked to your doc about why your af isnt back regularly? I got pregnant about 4 months after mine was removed and had a healthy baby boy this past april..gl!







:

I actually posted this question 2 and a half years ago. I have since had a baby and have gotten a new iud. Someone else reopened this post with a question. So, no need to respond to original question. Thanks!


----------



## KayleeZoo

I just got back from my OB's office, having my Mirena removed. She said that if the uterine lining isn't sufficient, an embryo won't implant. You can never predict a MC, but she said that she's 100% confident in a woman's body to know whether a pg could be sustained and won't allow a pregnancy if it can't happen, where it pertains to thin lining, etc.


----------

